# Colt Double Eagles.



## LARRYSTARLING

As we all know it wasn't until 1989 that Colt introduced it's first double action Semi auto to the market. Its main competitor, Smith & Wesson , had beaten Colt to it 34 years before with its model 39 series. How ever better late than never I guess. The Double Eagles were engineered by Don Khoury and were available in both 10mm and .45 Acp in 1989. Though the Double Eagle looks like a 1911 pistol, Nevertheless the mechanism was thoroughly modified. The DE no longer has a grip safety or a thumb safety. In its place the pistol has a De cocking lever. The pistol's double action firing system was modified in 1991. And the designation was changed to DE MK II/series 90. later it was offered in a Commander size and Officer sized frames. All versions are SS except the LW OACP which came in blue.
Later on in the production run it was offered in 9mm ,super .38 (though I have never seen one in this caliber) and .40S&W. Because of Colts poor financial situation they announced that the production of this pistol would cease at the end of 1992. That decision was revoked in 1993 and the pistol was made in limited numbers until 1998.
here are two examples a SS 5 inch and a Blue LW model.
















:smt033


----------



## Baldy

A couple of good looking pistols you got there Larry. I think most all of them have been bought up by collectors. I don't know what the problem is at the Boardroom level but they are missing the boat. I keep waiting for them to make a big push with some of their guns but sadly they never do. I am a big fan of their revolvers but I can't pay the crazy prices they are getting for them and these are used. Good luck with yours.


----------



## tony pasley

That looks prettier than mine, but that is because mine has a lot of holster time since 1991.


----------



## LARRYSTARLING

Thanks for the nice comments....I truly think that these pistols were very under appreciated by the shooting masses...


----------



## tony pasley

LARRYSTARLING said:


> Thanks for the nice comments....I truly think that these pistols were very under appreciated by the shooting masses...


You got that right for sure.


----------

